# What Length



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking at a Super Redhawk to play with at the range. I can't decide on the 6" or 7-1/2". Which would be better and more manageable for a target shot?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got one with a 9.5 bbl. and absolutely love it. either of the two you listed would do fine. I guess it would depend more in the distance you are going to shoot at. The longer bbl will stabilize the round better for a longer range but of you are just going to do standard pistol (10-25 yds.) then you will be fine with the shorter one. I shoot at all kinds of wild distances just to see if I can do it but I'm also lucky enough to be able to walk out my back door and be abler to shoot at targets up to 200 yards. Maybe more if I really got bold...or crazy:smt082

The longer bbl might help you some with felt recoil. Shooting the one I have not is totally different then the Redhawk I had with a 7..5 a while back.

Either way you go you will love shooting it. you about have to love them to justify the ammo cost. :smt082 There's just something special about shooting a Super Redhawk. Heck, about any of the Ruger wheel guns. They have been one of my favorite revolvers for years.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I got one with a 9.5 bbl. and absolutely love it. either of the two you listed would do fine. I guess it would depend more in the distance you are going to shoot at. The longer bbl will stabilize the round better for a longer range but of you are just going to do standard pistol (10-25 yds.) then you will be fine with the shorter one. I shoot at all kinds of wild distances just to see if I can do it but I'm also lucky enough to be able to walk out my back door and be abler to shoot at targets up to 200 yards. Maybe more if I really got bold...or crazy:smt082
> 
> The longer bbl might help you some with felt recoil. Shooting the one I have not is totally different then the Redhawk I had with a 7..5 a while back.
> 
> Either way you go you will love shooting it. you about have to love them to justify the ammo cost. :smt082 There's just something special about shooting a Super Redhawk. Heck, about any of the Ruger wheel guns. They have been one of my favorite revolvers for years.


The ammo is the only thing that has held me back so far. My brother is beginning to reload so hopefully that will cut the cost after I shell out the doe for the first batch. I am interested in 100yd shots +. The local gun shop has a 6" but it sounds like I better hold out for the 7-1/2".


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Too Slow '90 said:


> The ammo is the only thing that has held me back so far. My brother is beginning to reload so hopefully that will cut the cost after I shell out the doe for the first batch. I am interested in 100yd shots +. The local gun shop has a 6" but it sounds like I better hold out for the 7-1/2".


I was able to hit target at 100 yds. with a Redhawk. I've not tried it with the 6" but I wont say it can't be done or anything. I know mine with a 9.5 will reach out there pretty well. I think the Super Redhawks balance a little better with the longer bbls. too. I have to reload to shoot mine with any regularity. It's still a little pricey but it will take some sting out.:smt023 Sure is a fun round to shoot. I guess it had to be expensive just because it's too much fun :anim_lol: Good luch and hope ya get one soon. Be sure to post a pic and a range report. It's always great to see the result of someone's new find.:smt023


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's a 7-1/2" at the shop. I did not realize it until I had already bought another pistol. I hope it's still there in 30 days.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a S&W 686 with a 6 in barrel..I have only tried it up to 25 yards in a closed range since I bought it last month..So from what I am reading here, you think guys that I can shoot it at 100 yards..I would love to try this in an outdoor range, but what target size I need to shoot at that distance (i.e. 100 yards) it has definitely to be big enough to see at that distance..Any ideas on the target size?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Longer bbl = longer sight radius, more twist, higher velocity over a given shorter bbl. Accuracy depends more on the load and shooter's hold, than anything else, when talking about a difference of less than 2". 

I can clang stuff at 60y with my Alaskan (heck, my bud chases golf balls with that snubby at 50-60y, it's impressive), and with the same load (240gr CPFP,14gr Blue Dot, mild crimp) clang stuff at 200y with my 10.5" SBH. No optics. How consistent I am depends way more on me than my guns. 

The 6" bbl might feel better in your hand, be easier to deal with etc...and for an indoor range mule I'd pick that one. 
For longer outdoor ranges and hunting I'd take the 7" bbl as then I'm looking for every speck of accuracy I can muster (longer sight radius) and speed/energy I can get from the package. 

Hope this helps and you simply cannot go wrong with the SRH.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

jimmy said:


> ..So from what I am reading here, you think guys that I can shoot it at 100 yards..I would love to try this in an outdoor range, but what target size I need to shoot at that distance (i.e. 100 yards) it has definitely to be big enough to see at that distance..Any ideas on the target size?


Larger outdoor ranges usualy have a shooting gallery with steel targets and stuff at various yardage. You'll know when you hit it. *PANG!*

On paper- start with a standard 100y rifle target and stick a shoot-n-c on it that covers the black so you can track your progress with your spottin scope easier.

Take a pad and paper and note your 'clicks' you add or subtract for a given round to get on target. That way you can go back to your indoor settings w/o too much trouble or having to hold off.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Jimmy- here's a poor ( 25mph quareting winds, gust to 40, that day and the frames were actually blowing over....) example of one of my set up's. I didnt use the shoot-n-c's as they kept blowing off. Was using paper to 100y then there are steel's out to 700y.

I like to use a heavier bullet on windy days. It was really tough this day to stay on paper. Was glad the frames were wide with 3x4 hunk of cardboard in the middle or I'd snapped the PVC frame a couple of times. That's 4$ I wouldnt get back.

Long range pistol shooting is really fun.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

clanger said:


> Jimmy- here's a poor ( 25mph quareting winds, gust to 40, that day and the frames were actually blowing over....) example of one of my set up's. I didnt use the shoot-n-c's as they kept blowing off. Was using paper to 100y then there are steel's out to 700y.
> 
> I like to use a heavier bullet on windy days. It was really tough this day to stay on paper. Was glad the frames were wide with 3x4 hunk of cardboard in the middle or I'd snapped the PVC frame a couple of times. That's 4$ I wouldnt get back.
> 
> Long range pistol shooting is really fun.


WOW! That thing needs a tripod!


----------

